# Merchant Navy Register Ticket record



## jayelle (Mar 13, 2012)

I have just found on Find my Past an ancestors (Charles Kitcher) Ticket Record and would appreciate help with the following:

1 ahh appears to have been written under "went to sea as"! Does anybody know what this stands for?

2 Under home voyage in 1854 the following appears -

S
g.34.1
62.110.11

(the second . in each case is shown above the line)

Are any of these likely to be ships numbers or any other kind of ship record?

Jeff


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Jeff *and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------

